# Mummy costume suggestions needed



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

I am planning to make a mummy costume. Looking for how-to's and suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure what type of mummy look you are going for but here are a few ideas....hope it helps.








http://www.marthastewart.com/265931/mummy-makeup

There are directions & a video....
http://www.marthastewart.com/270943/mummy-costume

This for a child but the construction of the costume could be applied for an adult, and be easy to wear.
http://www.craftinterrupted.com/2011/10/homemade-mummy-costume.html


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I made this mummy costume a few years back, the costume consists of a pair of long johns (shirt and pants) onto which I glued cheese cloth to. It's two pieces so its not uncomfortable at all. I also added the cloth to a set of gloves and old shoes to complete the look. The head part it's cloth strips glued together to make the texture and it ties like a dew rag to the head. To achieve the fabric age look, I mixed water and coffee grounds on a spray bottle and sprayed it all over, worked great plus it smelled like coffee which I liked... Lol... I don't like to put make up on my face, so I kept it like that. Took me two hours to make. So not too hard to make. Hope this helps.


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Combatdre - That's pretty good. What type of glue was used?


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

A glue gun, I've worn it to disneyland at mickeys halloween party and out to bars about 4 times in the past two years. Still holds perfectly and looks better with age.


----------

